# redecorating fantasy



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

My son and daughter graduate on the 11th, and that means we are getting closer and close to having the house to ourselves. I've been hording antiques in my room, reluctant to let them out for fear they will be broken by the kids.

I want to start thinking about redecorating, but don't know where to start. I want to do 1860's victorian, but I've come up empty on web searches, so I was wondering if anyone had ideas, links, or books they could steer me towards.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

http://interiordec.about.com/od/victorianstyle/Victorian_Style.htm




.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Start with the walls. My in-laws have the old home, a Victorian era two story house. She put cream & white striped wallpaper up and it is beautiful. Very subdued, but very authentic, and matches anything. Research the colors they used back then, I think you will find French blue, cream, green, and lavender, and white woodwork. Use the pieces you already have to find a color pattern that will work. I suppose you'll have to rip up all your carpeting and put down hand tied Orientals. However, they did use machine made carpeting as well, and I think you can buy carpeting in the old patterns.

Oh, goodness, lace curtains. Lace here, lace there, lace everywhere, as much as you want! For inspiration, try visiting historical homes.


----------

